

Show HN: ToBuildSomething – Find side project collaborators and help - dustincoates
http://tobuildsomething.com/

======
dustincoates
I put together ToBuildSomething because I realized that when I was taking a
break from my main gig to work on something fun, I wanted to take that
opportunity to collaborate with new people. I've also always enjoyed helping
out my students when they have coding questions, so I figured this would be a
way to do that for a larger audience and that others would have the same
wants.

I'm rolling this out slowly to avoid it becoming a community overrun by
recruiters or people looking for co-founders (nothing wrong with that, but not
what this is), but if anyone on HN wants to jump to the front of the line,
just use the beta code HACKERNEWS.

